# échange IPAD AIR



## cillab (20 Novembre 2013)

bonjour
 quelle courses

 16/11 2013           CHina   cde prête â ètre gérée par UPS!
18/11   2013     12h27  lecture au départ  epz CHINA
CHENGDU CHINA    18/11 2013   20H 41  lecture d'exportation
CHENGDU CHINA     19/11 2013       1H 50  lecture a l'arrivée
19/11 2013   6h16   lecture à l'arrivée
 INCHEON KORÉA  Républic of19/11 2013    13h44    LECTURE au départ
16h50  le 19/11 2013 lecture a l'arrivée
le CLOU DE LA JOURNÉE
ALMATY KAZASTAN 19/11 2013 18h30
19/11/2013 lecture a l'arrivée
WARSAW POLAND  19/11 2013 lecture au départ
KOELN GERMANY   1911 2013   23h30     PUTAIN ON SE RAPPROCHE
le 20/11 2013  1h54 lettre d'importation
3h40 lecture au départ
20/11 2013  5h09 lecture a l'arrivée

8H20  IMTEMPÉRIES A LYON ST EXUPERY  ( c'est pas beau aprés  avoir fait le tour du monde , quatres flocons ???? et la FRANCE est bloquée
20/11/2013    8h32  aprés la pause syndicale on redémarre
ENFIN TOULOUSE FRANCE  YOUPII 20/11/2013  9H40 lecture à l'arrivée

15H31   VIVE UPS  l'APPELATION IPAD AIR  N'EST PAS USURPÉE    

je fais comme charles  j'attends  si j'avais su je sertais aller au KAZASTAN


----------



## gyrodrift (23 Novembre 2013)

Plutôt sympa ce parcours !
Juste une question, pourquoi as tu demande l'échange?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

Ok j'ai trouve la réponse. Je posai la question car je m'apprête à changer le mien pour la seconde fois, problème d'écran jaune.


----------



## cillab (23 Novembre 2013)

bonjour GYRODRIF
 échange pour un probléme d'importation de photos ,avec le lecteur 
SD Card Camera Reader  
sur mon ipad 1 connectique 30 broches nikel
IPAD AIR  Rien apres échange toujour pareil
ça me gonfle sérieux
j'ais commender une connectique via USB
+ un adaptateur 30 broches  via lightning
je vais voir en conectant mes appareils photos ,s'il importent
sinon je me trous le C..


----------

